

Ask HN: How do you explore your large no of starred github repos - rtcoms

I have around 1.5k github repo bookmarked. I don&#x27;t find search tool provided by github good enough.<p>Do you know any better way for this ?
======
hackerboos
[https://developer.github.com/v3/activity/starring/](https://developer.github.com/v3/activity/starring/)

